# Couple Ridin vids



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well spur of the moment today we decided to go ridin. Didnt take many vids because we were tryin to get some ridin in before the sun went down. But heres wat I got! sorry if there not to good. took off the phone, ive never posted vids off the phone so well see how they turn out.

Brute Force :: 081.mp4 video by offroadin89 - Photobucket

Brute Force :: 082.mp4 video by offroadin89 - Photobucket

Brute Force :: 083.mp4 video by offroadin89 - Photobucket


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

was good time :rockn:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Looks like fun. Tee Shirts and standing in the water and getting soaked this time of year? Today was in the 20's for a high and the puddles are froze over up here. Must be a little warmer there.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

eagleeye76 said:


> Looks like fun. Tee Shirts and standing in the water and getting soaked this time of year? Today was in the 20's for a high and the puddles are froze over up here. Must be a little warmer there.


 
Hes in Florida. i go down there and swin in the ocean this time of year! anyways bad *** bike


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

eagleeye76 said:


> Looks like fun. Tee Shirts and standing in the water and getting soaked this time of year? Today was in the 20's for a high and the puddles are froze over up here. Must be a little warmer there.


 
it was in the low 70's :WAYV:


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Where you finding all that water Offroadin? We are currently high and dry north of Sarasota. Need rain in the worst way! For you Maine and Virginia boys...we'll be about 82 today.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

We had alittle snow yesterday in Philadelphia Pa...


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Rack High said:


> Where you finding all that water Offroadin? We are currently high and dry north of Sarasota. Need rain in the worst way! For you Maine and Virginia boys...we'll be about 82 today.


 
That ride was in North Port(south sarasota county) Hasnt rained in few weeks but the swamp areas out there hold water mostly through the winter.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

teryx bevel gear swap !!!!!!!!!! ftw


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

walker said:


> teryx bevel gear swap !!!!!!!!!! ftw


You sayin he needs it or has it?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

linkage has them


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Rack High said:


> Where you finding all that water Offroadin? We are currently high and dry north of Sarasota. Need rain in the worst way! For you Maine and Virginia boys...we'll be about 82 today.


70's and 80's?? You guys are spoiled! That perfect riden weather!!! That sounds like our july up here. My ridin is about done (because of laws) besides the sleds will be comin out soon enough and they don't take to kindly to two ruts going up the trail. I haven't figured out why...lol.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Hey ..89 where did you get that b....h rest?


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

sorry guys, havent been on. yes, we can pretty much ride here year round. it gets pretty cold here soon but nothin like up north. lol right now is the perfect time. low 70s at night, 80s during the day. i love it! And the backrest is a SanAngelo. Im not sure where u can get it from. i got it off a buddy. Im pretty sure theyr around 100bucks tho. Its so nice to have, wenever we stop to rest or watch u can lean back and kick ur feet up on the front rack. Pretty comfortable lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks for the invite :nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!! :rockn: (I fixed the videos so they play in the thread)


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

sory brandon..we just decided like last minute like 3 oclock we were goin ridin. we only rode bout 2 hours anyways. 
polaris, how the heck did u do that? i could not figure it out!?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

It is ight I was at the hunting camp anyways lol


----------

